# Natalie sagt Hallo :)



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

heute am 16.05.09 um 05.01 Uhr gabs endlich das große, langersehnte Ereignis. Unsere Tochter Natalie kam zur Welt, sie wog 3040g und war mit ganz leicht angewinkelten Beinen 50cm groß.

 

Sie hat sich einen Tag lang noch hübsch gemacht  da Freitag den 15.05.09 gegen 2:30 schon die Fruchtblase platze.

Gottseidank musste meine Frau, auf die ich sehr sehr stolz bin nicht sehr lange (ca. 2h ab Eröffnungswegen) warten als natürliche Geburt ohne irgendwelche fremden, chemichen Eingriffen ist echt ein Glücksfall  :freu on

Beiden gehts supi und freuen sich schon so wie ich total auf meinen Besuch morgen früh.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

Hallo Ralf,
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute fürs Baby und seine Familie
man sieht die süss ausund die schönen Haare


----------



## robsig12 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

Hallo Ralf,

auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem neuen Erdenbürger.

Da wird es sich wohl in der nächsten Zeit weniger um den Teich drehen


----------



## Maik2237 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

Hallo Ralf
Herzlichen Glückwunsch
echt süss die kleine  Habt ihr gut hinbekommen,bau schonmal die Klingel ab wenn sie älter ist klingeln die Kerle sturm bei euch 

gruß Maik2237


----------



## Conny (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

Hallo Natalie, Mama von Natalie und Ralf,

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH 

Die größte Veränderung im Leben eines Menschen, ist der Zählerstand von 0 auf 1


----------



## Frank (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

Hallo Ralf,

na da sag ich doch auch 

allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch!!! :gratuliere

Das habt ihr beiden ganz zauberhaft hinbekommen - ist ne richtig Süße!!  

:sekt


----------



## inge50 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

Hallo Ralf,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Eurer Tochter :gratuliere

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Barbor (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

Hallo Ralf 

auch ich möchte euch zwei :gratuliere  


Natalie ist eine richtig süüüüße


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

:willkommen kleiner Wonneproppen!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Eltern, wirklich gelungen, die Süße!


----------



## newbee (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *


Herzlichen Glückwnsch

Schön zu hören das es bei deiner Frau so gut abgelaufen ist

Ich kann mitfühlen unsere Tochter Luna Marie kam am 13.05 um 10 vor acht auf die Welt nach knapp 3 stunden wehen also in etwa wie bei euch


Glückwunsch nochmal


----------



## katja (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

na da schließ ich mich doch an und heiße euer töchterlein auch ganz herzlich :Willkommen2 !!

glückwünsche an dich und die mama, habt ihr beide gut hinbekommen! 

was für ein schöner name,  so heißt meine tochter auch 
nur dass sie gaanz wenig blonde haare hatte und nicht so einen süßen wuschelkopf wie eure kurze!


----------



## Dodi (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

Guten Morgen, Ralf!

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Eurer Natalie! 

Sieht wirklich süß aus, die Kleine. 

Dazu fällt mir grad dieses Lied ein.

Alles Gute für Euch!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

Alles Gute auch von mir Ralf 

Geb den beiden mal ein Küsschen von uns (also deiner Frau und Natalie)


----------



## mitch (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

hallo ihr 2+1 



herzlichen glückwunsch zur geburt eurer tochter 


jetzt geht das leben richtig an

​


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

Servus Ralf

Gratulation zu klein Natalie


----------



## Clovere (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

uuuuiiiiii..... schön 

der neuen Erdenbürgerin ein :willkommen

und den stolzen Eltern :gratuliere und die besten Wünsche


----------



## Annett (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

Hallo Ralf,

auch von uns Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Eurer wunderschönen Tochter und alles Gute für die Zukunft. 


Beste Grüße von Joachim + Annett


----------



## axel (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

Hallo Ralf 

Mein herzlichsten Glückwünsch zu Eurer echt süßen Tochter 

Alles Gute für die Kleine für die Zukunft 

Lg
axel


----------



## kleinmolli70 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

Wenn aus Liebe Leben wird , dann bekommt das Glück einen Namen .

auch von uns drei die allerbesten wünsche , und viel spaß mit eurem  kleinen Engel !


----------



## Inken (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

Nee, ist die süüüß, Ralf!!

Da kommt man glatt noch mal ins Grübeln... 

Wir gratulieren euch beiden ganz herzlich zur kleinen Maus und wünschen ihr ein Leben voller Gesundheit und Sonnenschein! 

Die Uhren gehen bei euch jetzt anders, nichts ist mehr so wie vorher, das Leben bekommt einen neuen Sinn... einfach nur schön!

Und die sind für die Mama: 

Liebe Grüße an euch drei!

Peter und Inken


----------



## Marco (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

Auch von mir die allerbesten Glückwünsche


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

Vielen Dank für eure lieben Wünsche  :freu

Heute hatte ich Glück und konnte dieses Foto mit offenen Augen schießen. Und ihr seht uns glücklichen nun auch mal zu dritt 

Allen gehts blendend und ich freue mich schon sehr wenn sie morgen endlich nach Hause dürfen


----------



## Trautchen (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *






_ Willkommen an Bord kleine Nathalie 

Willkommen an Bord
Und alles Gute
Dein Schutzengel wache
Jede Minute

Stets finde dein Schifflein
Den sicheren Hafen
Und lass deine Eltern 
Auch einmal schlafen

Horst Winkler


_







Lieber Ralf, ich wünsche Euch nur das beste auf Eurem nunmehr 6-beinigen Weg (die vierbeinigen Familienmitglieder mal ausgenommen).
Laßt Euch schön verzaubern, das können die gut 
Ich freue mich für Euch!
und danke für die Nachricht.


----------



## MichaelHX (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

Meinen Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Toll das alles so gut geklappt hat und Mutter und Kind
wohlauf sind. 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

und hier mal ein kleines Video vom ersten selbständigen aufstehen aus der Badewanne - das war vor 3 Monaten - mittlerweile läuft sie schon fast alleine, sie brauch nur noch den kleinen Finger als Hilfe - die Entwicklung geht echt voll schnell voran und ich staune über jeden Fortschritt 

sie liebt ihren Froschi total


----------



## Christine (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

Hallo Ralf,

ist die Kleine wirklich schon über ein Jahr alt 

Meine Herrn, wie die Zeit rast - hat sich aber prächtig entwickelt, das Fräulein...


----------



## Dilmun (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

Ganz liebes Video.......... tüchtige Natalie.....

Herzlichen Glückwunsch

:gratuliere


----------



## paper (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

Eure Kleine ist eine ganz  Süße!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

jeep, die Zeit rast mit Kindern noch viel extremer - ist eben alles relativ

Vielen Dank für eure lieben Antworten


----------



## doh (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Natalie sagt Hallo *

Hey Ralf,

süß  
Hast du gut hinbekommen mit deiner Frau. 

Den Frosch hat sie ja anscheinend zum "fressen" gern 

Wünsch Dir und deiner Frau noch viele schöne gemeinsame Stunden mit dem süßen Fratz.




____________
Grüße
Marcel


----------

